# Confusing data about hd 6770 and 6750



## harryrupam (Sep 13, 2011)

okay...everybody says that 6770 and 6750 is the modified versions of the 5770 and 5750 respectively...but i get different data from these sites...

AMD Radeon HD 6770 and 6750 spec sheets emerge, give NVIDIA cause for concern -- Engadget

- This one says that 6770 and 6750 has 134 and 128 GBPS bandwidth...

but...

Radeon HD 6750 1GB vs Radeon HD 6770 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

- this one says both have Bandwidth Under 70 GBPS...
So my questions are 

A) Which one is correct??
B) What is the Indian price of HD 6770 and 6750
C) Will Corsair CX 430 v2 PSU be sufficient for These two cards?
D) are 6770 and 6750 better than 5770 and 5750 respectively??


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

The official website links of the mentioned cards-
AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6770 Graphics

AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6750 Graphics


a MSI R6770-MD1GD5 costs around Rs.6500


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2011)

^^Yup if you are staying in one of the metros/B'lore. But if you are in one of the tier-II cities such as mine then you gotta pay 7.6k for a Sapphire 6770!! or you can opt for online shipping.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

@ OP - answer to the questions no. 2,3, and 4 :

A MSI HD6770 with custom cooler can be bought for as low as 6.2k 

CX 430 V2 is more than enough to handle a single HD6770.

HD6770 is better among all of'em


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

harryrupam said:


> D) are 6770 and 6750 better than 5770 and 5750 respectively??



One simple rule that you should use while determining the quality of graphics cards: when they are of same series, the greater the number is, the better will be the graphics card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2011)

@harryrupam: the most accurate & genuine info about the card is available in official website.
& HD6770 is better than HD6750.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Sep 16, 2011)

Well sapphire 6770 price exactly at 6.5K in New Delhi (and there was a chance of bargaining also as i felt)




ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yup if you are staying in one of the metros/B'lore. But if you are in one of the tier-II cities such as mine then you gotta pay 7.6k for a Sapphire 6770!! or you can opt for online shipping.


----------

